# Pocket Wizard Setup.



## jwbryson1

If I buy one of these:  PocketWizard Plus II Transceiver / Radio Slave 801-125 B&H Photo

Doesn't it send a signal to my SB-700, so I don't need an extra receiver to trigger the flash off camera?

Isn't the same thing true with the Yongnuo 560 seen here:  Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon: Camera & Photo

If I need a receiver, do I have to get one of these too for each flash?  PocketWizard MiniTT1 Radio Slave Transmitter for Nikon 801-143


----------



## Village Idiot

Transmitter = send
Receiver = receive
Transceiver = send & receive

Pocket Wizards send signals to each other or to Pocket Wizard enabled devices, which Canon and Nikon flashes are not. The mini TT is a transmitter. It only sends a signal and is for the camera to send the infromation from the camera to a device than can pick that signal up, translate it and use it. The other devices are transceivers which can transmit and receive signals so they can be used on the camera or one the flash.

You need at least one mini TT transmitter for the camera and a transceiver for each flash or a transceiver for the camera and once for each flash. So no matter what, you need one Pocket Wizard device on the camera to send the signal and one Pocket Wizard device on *each* flash that you want to trigger via Pocket Wizard.

Some devices like sekonic light meters and Profot and Dynalite packs have PW receivers built in.


----------



## jwbryson1

Village Idiot said:


> Transmitter = send
> Receiver = receive
> Transceiver = send & receive
> 
> Pocket Wizards send signals to each other or to Pocket Wizard enabled devices, which Canon and Nikon flashes are not. The mini TT is a transmitter. It only sends a signal and is for the camera to send the infromation from the camera to a device than can pick that signal up, translate it and use it. The other devices are transceivers which can transmit and receive signals so they can be used on the camera or one the flash.
> 
> You need at least one mini TT transmitter for the camera and a transceiver for each flash or a transceiver for the camera and once for each flash. So no matter what, you need one Pocket Wizard device on the camera to send the signal and one Pocket Wizard device on *each* flash that you want to trigger via Pocket Wizard.
> 
> Some devices like sekonic light meters and Profot and Dynalite packs have PW receivers built in.



THANK YOU!!!!  That was the most lucid explanation I have received to date.  I really appreciate it!!  I get it now.  Only take 100 tries with me.


----------



## Big Mike

> Doesn't it send a signal to my SB-700, so I don't need an extra receiver to trigger the flash off camera?


No.  You need two PW units.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

you're going to love the pocketwizards!

here's a quick video on two of them I use these and the PWII's.  But these TT types will allow all the functionality of you TTL SB700.

PocketWizard® - ControlTL Introduction: MiniTT1 and FlexTT5


----------



## jwbryson1

2WheelPhoto said:


> you're going to love the pocketwizards!
> 
> here's a quick video on two of them I use these and the PWII's.  But these TT types will allow all the functionality of you TTL SB700.
> 
> PocketWizard® - ControlTL Introduction: MiniTT1 and FlexTT5



I'll take a look at this and tell you what I think.  

Tell me--if the receiver attaches to the hotshoe on the flash, how does the flash attach to the flash stand say, for example, if you are shooting with umbrellas?

Never mind:  I think it shows how in the video.  Thanks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

so many options its crazy. if you're are shooting with an umbrella you'd best using an adapter. no matter what trigger (pocket wizard or "2nd best" cheaper brands)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Here is me setting up a pocketwizard on my girlfriend, (popped a few shots as I was setting up the cam).  its the PWII type hooked to one of my vivitar flashes, not the TTL hotshoe type.  same principle, matter of fact you can set ut the TT type exactly the same as this one. you can see the adapter, anyway.


----------



## cnutco

Here's my latest setup.  Put together this little light bar and a headphone splitter to get more power.  I have not had a chance to use this yet though...



cnutco said:


> (crappy cellphone pic)


----------



## Dominantly

More power for shots in the house? I would think with that setup at 1/1 you could light a crowd, or pretend your house is the Luxor.


----------



## cnutco

Dominantly said:


> More power for shots in the house? I would think with that setup at 1/1 you could light a crowd, or pretend your house is the Luxor.



No... not in house.  Just testing the splitter.


----------

